# 1.8l 8v head on 2.0 aba block



## tnewsomj (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive heard of people swapping 2.0l aba blocks with the 1.8l 8v heads for a high compression motor and I think my 8v block is toast no compression so instead of replacing the rings i was wondering if i can just throw an aba block under my 1.8l 8v head and be good to go what is involved in this swap what parts will i need??
Can i use all my old brackets and mounts like my alternator power steering oil pump belts and will all the sensors work with digifant or will i have to change them????
Thanks for any advice in advance


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8l 8v head on 2.0 aba block (tnewsomj)*

You should have no trouble at all using an ABA block. In most regards, you can just pretend it's another 1.8L block, all of the mounts, pulleys, brackets, sensors, etc will fit up exactly like they did on the 1.8L block. Your 1.8L distributor doesn't fit in the ABA block and ABA distributor won't work with the digifant electronics but fortunately it's very easy to modify the ABA distributor so that it'll work, HERE's how you do that.


----------



## tnewsomj (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: 1.8l 8v head on 2.0 aba block (ABA Scirocco)*

Thanks man that link helped alot i needed that info for another swap my friend was doing and we modded his distbuter and finally got it running so thanks much and take it easy I will be swapping mine soon


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8l 8v head on 2.0 aba block (tnewsomj)*

You're welcome, I'm glad I could help. Good luck with your own swap.


----------



## Nschraff (Mar 6, 2009)

Ive heard that in order to swap an aba block you need a block off plate for the breather is this true?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Nschraff)*

No, not strictly speaking but that's often the most convenient way of dealing with it. Many 1.8L engine have just one crankcase vent, the one on the valve cover so when you install an ABA, you've got that extra vent on the block and you need to do something with it or it will spew oil laden fumes into the engine compartment. You can install a catch can, or find some way to tying that vent into your existing crankcase ventilation system or you can block it off. Some 1.8L blocks also have that extra breather on the block, in which case it would be fairly easy to tie the breather on the ABA block into the existing venting system otherwise it's usually easiest to block it off. And on cars that run CIS or CIS-Lambda, the ABA crankcase vent occupies the spacer normally reserved for the control pressure regulator (CPR), if you retain the vent, you need to relocate the CPR.


----------



## jpskate8 (Feb 27, 2005)

Anyone know what kind of compression you get when doing this swap?


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

1.8 head on a ABA block gives you 10:1.


----------



## jpskate8 (Feb 27, 2005)

HUH, the same as a crossflow on a ABA??? I was under the impression that the compresion goes up a bit more with the 1.8 head and a ABA block???


10.4:1?????



Anyone?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

jpskate8 said:


> HUH, the same as a crossflow on a ABA??? I was under the impression that the compresion goes up a bit more with the 1.8 head and a ABA block???
> 
> 
> 10.4:1?????
> ...


You might see 10.1 or 10.2. Most stock ABAs are ~9.3-9.7 to 1 even though the factory manual say 10 to 1


----------

